# Just got busted



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Well,

Went up into the loft (4th bedroom where the middle kid sleeps), carefully unplugged the xbox loaded with MW3.

Texted the Mrs at work to say I was very busy with orders and couldn't talk just yet (Thinking i'd have 2 hours on MW3 before i sit down and spend the next 13 hours on the laptop.

Came downstairs to plug it all in to the big tele and as i opened the dining room door I immediately had a funny feeling.

Kind of like butterflies when you see an old flame etc. I continued and ignored this feeling.

BOOM, she isn't very well and sitting there staring at me holding the Xbox and all the wires. I made up a pretty lame totally predictable lie and got pwned for that too.

:doublesho


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

You were moving it so you didn't get distracted by it weren't you?


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Lol. pwnd.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Amateur.

Now you're in for a day of making Tea and Bacon sarnies coz she's poorly too.


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Lol unlucky


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I felt like a kid caught in the xmas present wardrobe having a look and getting pwned by Santa

My world fell out of my ar5e 

Couldn't believe it. She was being all stealth aswell. No tv on downstairs so i couldn't hear that, no washing machine noise and she even held off putting the kettle on in case i heard it :wall:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Sneaky cow - I'd be more concerned why she was being so quiet... perhaps hoping you'd go out before her other man came over


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

She could at least have done the ironing;that doesn't make any noise.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

herbiedacious said:


> She could at least have done the ironing;that doesn't make any noise.


Or a sammich.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Pmsl that's brilliant. Totally busted big fella.


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

Haha awesome  I know what is the feeling ( i was in similiar position once)  
What was her reaction?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I tried to lie but she lol'd


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

It could have been so much worse.... Pants down running into the lounge with a porn dvd!!!! :lol:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Too true


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

PaulN said:


> It could have been so much worse.... Pants down running into the lounge with a porn dvd!!!! :lol:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Busted!!!!

HDMI Splitter in sons bedroom, Loooooooong HDMI cable running down to the living room, spare controller hidden under couch.

Job sorted


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Bad Boy - Well and Truly there Lee

Has she told you what your punishment is yet ()


You should have told her you sent the text a coupl eof hours (bl00dy networks) but managed to rattle off the work so thought you'd have 30 mins downtime - oh hello love!


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

should have trusted that gut instinct lee lol.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Well

I've just come off but she is not taking to me still :lol:

Quite night at Concours HQ Midlands department tonight


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

This thread has made my day, massive lol, just wiped the tears from my face 

Awesome.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Your really need to re think your approach a man using MW3 should be better prepared for the enemy that that you need to brush up on your surveillance skills LOL


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Mate I know.

I had it all planned.

Stay in bed till 10am as i was up doing product related stuff. Get up, get the Xbox and play for a few hours with junk food around me and the laptop close by to do my emails etc whilst in the pre game lobby.

I even changed the plan slightly as I was going to flick the kettle on first and i would have seen her and disaster could have been avoided. BUT NO !!!

I had to do it all in one. Could not f'in believe it when i saw her there and I was just standing there Xbox in hand brght red and without a valid excuse.

Id also told her i was too busy to do anything else :lol:

What a pleb i am!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

really is hilariously failed lee :lol:

really brightened up my day at work..

should have just ran for the door when you seen her :lol:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I was comitted mate

Here's the best bit - The lie I instantly made it a whole lot worse with :-

"Hello (In a really pretend voice making her think i knew she was there)"

Ive got to try and get onto photobucket on the Xbox platform to see my uploads. 

Reply

" Why is MW3 in there"?

Me

"I didn't know it was"


Reply

"Absolute bullsh1t. This is obviously what you do when Im at work"

I thought, you don't know the half of it :lol:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Busted! I hate that feeling you get when you're trying to make something up and you can see it failing right before your eyes! :lol:

Although I consider myself lucky to have a girlfriend who would have already been on the 360 downstairs playing it online before me!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice one Lloyd :thumb:

Yeah i was talking crap and digging a massive whole :wall:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

haha.. your a terrible liar big man..

should have said "brought this down, seeing as your i'll I thought you might like a game, always cheers me up... I sent that txt so it would be a surprise!" 

:lol: but lets be honest.. you were fcked from the word Hello :lol:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Craig,

Wish id have thought of that :lol:

You have mail incoming btw - Should be with you in the morning


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

brilliant was hoping to set up that test I spoke to you about on wednesday!!


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Such a noob, you should have said you were talking to a customer on xbox live


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh listen to you lot.

Hindsight and all that


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

You bad bad man Lee 

Question is, is the game worth playing? Looking for something outside my usual genre (racing) and fancy a bit of blowing stuff up


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

ROFL :lol: :lol: :lol:

This thread just cracked me up. That's hilarious.

Yep you gave a crap reason for bringing it down, but to be fair, I would probably have said something just as rubbish when put on the spot like that :thumb:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

BUSTED!!! lol

I can imagine it now, walked in ther with a smile on your face, saw her, gob open and stuttering the first excuse that come to mind lol.


----------

